# Iptables... NAT und MASQUERAD

## RoyalRob

Hallo!

Es geht immernoch darum, mit meinen Notebook über meinen Pc ins Netz zu kommen...

eth0 = Mit dem DSL Modem verbunden

eth1 = 192.168.0.2

Notebook = 192.168.0.3 --> Gateway 192.168.0.2

Wenn ich von meinem Notebook einen Pink auf die 192.168.0.2 mache, dann funktioniert dies... wenn ich aber den IE oeffne um ins Netz zu kommen, dann scheint es mir so, dass er Daten anfodert der PC sie ihm aber nicht schickt.

Ich habe die Einstellungen aus der Home-Router How-to für Iptables übernommen... ich weiss aber nicht genau, ob der PC diese auch nimmt, da in meinem /etc/ppp Verzeichnis eine Datei namens Firewall-masq ist... in dieser steht aber was von IpChains.

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum der Ping funktioniert aber das surfen nicht... oder wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe?

----------

## himpierre

Das hier sollte tun:

```

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

iptables -i eth0 -A INPUT -m state --state NEW,INVALID -j DROP

iptables -i eth0 -A FORWARD -m state --state NEW,INVALID -j DROP

```

cheers

t.Last edited by himpierre on Thu Sep 30, 2004 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## holla die waldfee

 *RoyalRob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum der Ping funktioniert

 

weil der pc sich standardkonform verhällt. icmp verkehr wird von dem router nicht gedroppt.

 *RoyalRob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... aber das surfen nicht... oder wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe?

 

sorry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage aber:

- du wirst entweder nicht richtig das how-to gelesen haben

- du hast die sichfunktion im forum nicht benutzt

- du hast google nicht benutzt

unverständliche grüße

holla

----------

## RoyalRob

[quote="holla die waldfee"] *RoyalRob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage aber:
> 
> - du wirst entweder nicht richtig das how-to gelesen haben
> ...

 

1. Das How-to, habe ich mir sogar mehrmals durchgelesen...

2. Ich habe Bücher gewelzt, ob ich etwas finde...

3. Habe ich mehrere Foren durchsucht...

4. Als ich mich an das How-To gehalten habe, wurde mir immer ein Fehler angezeigt, wenn ich den DHCP starten wollte...  und es lag an einer Einstellungen, wie sie im How-To stand.

@himpierre

```
iptables -i eth0 -A INPUT -m state --state NEW,INVALID -j DROP

iptables -i eth0 -A FORWARD -m state --state NEW,INVALID -j DROP 
```

wenn ich das eingebe, dann bekomme ich die meldung...  'iptables: No chain/target/match by that name'

----------

## kruemel0809

hast du das im howto gefixed??

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja ich denke mal es liegt am DNS. Pinge mal von einem rechner dessen pakete gerouted eine ip im internet an, wenn das geht dann fehlt dir einfach nur DNS.

Um das problem zu lösen gibt es zwei ansätze, entweder du trägst auf den rechnern hinter dem router fest die ip des providernameservers ein. Oder du installierst auf dem gateway noch einen DNS server und trägst dann deine gateway ip als DNS server beim client ein.

----------

